# Buttermilk Chicken Nuggets



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody likes them but the ones at the store are loaded with stuff that makes you glow in the dark ,so here is a healthier version,
1 whole chicken breast ,3 slices of white bread ,1 teasp each of garlic ,onion ,Italian dry herb mix ,1/2 cup of buttermilk and fine soda/saltine cracker meal for breading and frying in veg oil at around 350* till golden. Everything is nix in food processor ,except the meal ,I used a small ice cream scoop to form small meatballs and then they were coated with the meal flatten down and fry in the oil. I got about 40 each ,notice no salt that's because I made a nice chicken gravy over mash for dinner also they make a nice Italian sandwich with sauce and cheese or a nice spicy oriental sauce and rice ,cold in a picnic too ,even in spaghetti. I froze some for a latter day too.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

if buttermilk is not available just use regular milk and add in a tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice and let sit a couple minutes in place of. Love the homemade verses grocery store cardboard!


----------

